# Warning Cornation St - Maria baby to be born sleeping story



## isobella (Jan 18, 2007)

Please find attached an update from MSN regarding a story line to be screened later this month, I so hope they go about this in the correct way and supply Sands contact details, I wont be able to watch as its would hurt too much after losing my Joseph in exactly to same way, just to warn people.

http://entertainment.uk.msn.com/tv/news/article.aspx?cp-documentid=7965318

Corrie's Maria facing baby heartache

Coronation Street's sexy snipper Maria Connor is set to be at the heart of a heartbreaking new storyline in the soap.

Newly-married hairdresser [/b] Maria, played by Samia Smith, senses something is amiss with her pregnancy when she realises her baby has stopped moving. After being sent for a scan, it emerges the baby has died in the womb.

A Street source said: "The scripts are absolute tearjerkers.

"Because the pregnancy is so advanced, the midwives at the hospital advise her that it may be best to have her labour induced straight away.

"So she has to go through the terrible ordeal of giving birth to her lifeless baby.

"Samia Smith, who plays Maria, is a terrific actress but she couldn't help being affected by these harrowing scenes."

The storyline is the result of months of research, with scriptwriters looking into the tragic subject of stillbirths, which affect 3,500 babies in the UK a year.

It comes as another blow to Maria, who learns just before the tragedy that her husband Liam (Rob James-Collier) has once again been manipulated by the devious Carla (Alison King).

Although he refuses to give in to temptation, it piles on the stress for the mum-to-be.

The dramatic scenes will air on ITV1 at the end of the month[/b]

[red]This post contains an unconfirmed link/information and readers are reminded that FertilityFriends.co.uk or its owners are not responsible for the content of external internet sites[/red]


----------



## TwiceBlessed (Nov 8, 2006)

Hm I dont hold out a lot of hope on the research by the Coronation street team after their complete lack of sense in the "miracle scan" scenario for violets pregnancy (I think thats who it was but I dont tend to watch it) I did  tune in to see miracle heartbeat being seen at "3w pregnant"...... Also her being able to get one as easily as she did. A lot of us complained about the way that was handled - and giving an incorrect idea of what can be seen at that point.

I for one wont be in the queue to watch this. 

hugs to you isobella.


----------



## DizziSquirrel (Feb 15, 2005)

Thanks for the heads up about this  isobella    

Like EBW I dont hold out much hope for the screening to be realistic either.

~Dizzi~


----------



## iccle one (May 9, 2006)

Hmmm - my sister has been affected by something very similar and unfortunately had to wait 30 hours to be admitted to hospital, she was sent home to wait overnight in the most awful state to deal with what had happened without professional help. The fact that "Maria can be admitted immediately is even now a stretch of the truth.


----------



## Tiny21 (Jul 24, 2007)

Thanks for the advance warning on that one. I agree Violet getting pregnant so easily with donor sperm gives a very false impression - I wished that they had made that story line more realistic as it might have helped people understand. 
Tiny


----------



## Damelottie (Jul 26, 2005)

Thanks for the 'heads up' Isobella.

I shan't watch - as I didn't the recent Emmerdale storyline. I have no personal experince of either but with my ff friends that have been through these things - well I just find them too hard to watch.

Love to all

Emma x


----------



## caz nox (Mar 9, 2005)

I wont be watching either. 

Bring back too much heartache for me.


----------



## *Bev* (Dec 20, 2005)

I hate these storylines, why on earth do they feel the need?!

Caz  

I wish i'd known about the Emmerdale storyline coming as I watched it unknowingly...


----------



## AmandaB1971 (Feb 19, 2006)

*Bev* said:


> I hate these storylines, why on earth do they feel the need?!
> 
> Caz
> 
> I wish i'd known about the Emmerdale storyline coming as I watched it unknowingly...


I don't know but it makes me angry telly is supposed to be entertaining and this is not what I'd call entertainment! 

Caz 

I won't be watching it either on principal.

Axxx


----------



## Pickle_99_uk (Dec 12, 2005)

I'm going to avoid it as well.    Pregnancy is a wonderful and worrying time.  Don't need the soaps to fuel the worrying side right now!

Tracy xxx


----------



## roze (Mar 20, 2004)

Glad to be warned about this as would otherwise have watched it and no doubt would have been very upset.  I was lucky with my baby but I have friends who have suffered this dreadful experience and I would feel for them very much.  

roze


----------



## ♥ Sarah ♥ (Jan 5, 2005)

Will definitely be giving it a wide berth too  

x


----------

